# Probleme mit Timeouts

## McEnroe

In letzter Zeit kriege ich für ca 25-50% der Anfragen Timeouts. Ping funktioniert (Name wird aufgelöst und ping wird ge-echo-t), Hardwareschaden ist auszuschließen. Windowsrechner am gleichen Router haben das Problem nicht. Somit liegt es höchstwahrscheinlich an einer falschen Konfiguration, wobei ich mich nicht genau erinnern kann was denn passiert sein könnte. Das Problem tritt sowohl beim Konqueror, Firefox als auch links2 und wget auf, also unter X und den tty's auf. Leider kenne ich mich in diesem Themengebiet nicht aus. Woran könnte es liegen und wie kann ich es beseitigen?

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde sicherheitshalber doch noch die Hardware überprüfen. Ein kaputter Switch hatte bei mir die gleichen Symptome.

Vielleicht mal das Kabel an einen anderen Port am Router probieren oder ne andere Nertzwerkkarte.

----------

## McEnroe

Mittlerweile ist eine recht komische Situation eingetreten. Da mich die Timeouts genervt haben und es weder am Router (Die anderen Rechner funktionieren damit), noch am Netzwerkkabel (habe mir ein neues gekauft) noch am PCI-Steckplatz liegt (habe mal durchgewechselt) brauchte ich eine Notlösung. Ich habe meinen Wlan-Adapter angeschlossen per ndiswrapper zum laufen gebracht. Das komische an dem ganzen ist, dass es am Anfang perfekt lief. Nach kurzer Zeit (1-3 reboots) hatte ich wieder dasselbe Problem. Der Status quo ist, dass ich per Wlan und per Netzwerkkarte (ein Billigprodukt mit 8139-Chip) regelmäßig Timeouts kriege. Zum Test habe ich mal auf statische Adressen umgestellt (siehe Quote). Keine Änderung.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0="'192.168.2.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255'"
> 
> routes_eth0="'default via 192.168.2.1'"
> ...

 

----------

## McEnroe

Durch irgendwelche magischen Einstellungen (kann genausogut auch Zufall sein) läuft's wieder. Aber nur per dhcp. Sonst kommt wieder das Timeout Problem. Für meinen Server brauche ich aber statische Routen. Hier der Output:

```
wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:30:F1:B5:E6:FD

          inet Adresse:192.168.2.101  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4581 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3722 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:4432451 (4.2 Mb)  TX bytes:323771 (316.1 Kb)

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"InnerUniverse"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:30:F1:B5:FD:57

          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s

          RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:{key halt}   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:50/100  Signal level:-64 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="'192.168.2.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255'"

routes_eth0="'default via 192.168.2.1'"

fallback_config_eth0="dhcp"

#config_wlan0="'192.168.2.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255'"

#routes_wlan0="'default via 192.168.2.1'"

#fallback_config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dns_servers="192.168.2.1"

dhcpcd="'-t 10'"

dns_domain="outer_space"

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Gateway         Maske           Flags Metric Ref    Benutzer Iface    MSS   Fenster irtt

192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2003   0        0 wlan0    0     0      0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo       0     0      0

default         .               0.0.0.0         UG    2003   0        0 wlan0    0     0      0

```

Das Lustige dabei ist, dass wenn ich die statischen Routen enable, genau der selbe Output kommt bis auf den vorletzten "Metric"-Wert. Der ist dann 0. Vielleicht sind if-, iwconfig und route nicht die richtigen Werkzeuge um so etwas festzustellen. In dem Fall würde ich gern wissen was geeigneter ist.

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

> Durch irgendwelche magischen Einstellungen (kann genausogut auch Zufall sein) läuft's wieder. Aber nur per dhcp. Sonst kommt wieder das Timeout Problem. Für meinen Server brauche ich aber statische Routen. Hier der Output:
> 
> 

 

das hört sich für mich nach Namensauflösung an. Wie sieht deine /etc/resolv.conf aus, wenn sie von dhcp geschrieben wurde und wie, wenn es deine statische ist? Eventuell ist dein erster Nameserver nicht sehr stabil. Vielleicht auch mal die /etc/hosts prüfen. Steht die 127.0.0.1 mit den Namen deines System drin. Dann gibts noch die /etc/nsswitch.conf.

----------

## McEnroe

Ich werde es prüfen sobald es möglich ist.

Aber kann denn bei einem Fehler in der Namensauflösung ein ping noch funktionieren? Jede Seite die mir einen Timeout returnd ist per ping zu erreichen. Allgemein ist ein Timeout ja ein gefundener Server, von dem in einer bestimmten Zeit keine Daten empfangen wurden...

----------

## Silicoid

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

> Ich werde es prüfen sobald es möglich ist.
> 
> Aber kann denn bei einem Fehler in der Namensauflösung ein ping noch funktionieren? Jede Seite die mir einen Timeout returnd ist per ping zu erreichen. Allgemein ist ein Timeout ja ein gefundener Server, von dem in einer bestimmten Zeit keine Daten empfangen wurden...

 

Würde sagen, daß das auf den Fehler ankommt. Gerade solche Probleme können sich sehr seltsam auswirken. Es muß ja nicht sein, daß die Namensauflösung garnicht klappt. Wenn du zwei Nameserver eingetragen hast und nur der erste Probleme macht, ist es so, daß der zweiter erst nach dem Ablaufen eines Timeouts gefragt wird. 

Schau auch mal ob nscd bei dir läuft. Da hatte ich auch schon seltsame Phänomene.

----------

## Fauli

Hast du vielleicht zwei Rechner mit derselben IP-Adresse im Netz? Oder für WLAN und Ethernet dieselbe IP-Adresse eingestellt?

----------

## McEnroe

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> Schau auch mal ob nscd bei dir läuft. Da hatte ich auch schon seltsame Phänomene.

 

Bis jetzt wusste ich gar nicht, dass ihn gibt... -> Nein

Wen Vorteile könnte er bringen (in meinem Fall warscheinlich nichts, aber allgemein)?

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Hast du vielleicht zwei Rechner mit derselben IP-Adresse im Netz? Oder für WLAN und Ethernet dieselbe IP-Adresse eingestellt?

 

Letzteres ist tatsächlich der Fall. Aber eigentlich dürfte doch nichts passieren, wenn nur eine Schnittstelle aktiv ist, oder?

Oh. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein Gentoo eth0 automatisch startet, selbst wenn sie nicht im Runlevel ist. Liegt möglicherweise an meinem baselayout2-alpha3. Jedenfalls hab ich da mal "null" als config angegeben und werde es mal beim reboot testen.

Übrigens liegt die statische IP (.50) unter der DHCP-Grenze (.100). D.h.: von der DHCP Seite kein Problem.

----------

